
WWII vet lay unclaimed at a morgue. Then neighbors did something beautiful - blueatlas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/a-wwii-vets-body-lay-unclaimed-at-the-morgue-then-neighbors-did-something-beautiful/2016/04/08/0418546e-fcf6-11e5-886f-a037dba38301_story.html
======
coreyp_1
I hate titles like this. I'm not even clicking on it.

